# South of Boston 8ft plow Looking for sub work



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

I am a Landscaper with a 2000 Chevy 1 ton pick-up. I have an 8 ft mm. I am looking for local sub work. Please let me know ASAP. I will give this a couple days and then I am plowing for the town. Reliable truck. Reliable worker. Drug free with license. I am a small business owner who can speak to customers. Thanks


----------



## Chris-R (Jul 9, 2005)

Where are you south of Boston?


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

Scituate, Cohasset, Hingham


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

BTT still available for tonights storm


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

BTT Snow is coming :bluebounc I am on a list for a town but I could still be available. They may not call in all the trucks. I would rather know I am def. going to have something to do instead of the maybe.


----------



## scitown (Dec 9, 2007)

bump to top


----------

